# Headset and bottom bracket options Madone 5.2?



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am looking at upgrading my headset and bottom brackets for my 2013 Trek Madone 5.2. What options are out there? What models will fit my bike?

Looking at Chris King, Cane Creek... Anything else? Also what model numbers?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

frisbie17 said:


> I am looking at upgrading my headset and bottom brackets for my 2013 Trek Madone 5.2. What options are out there? What models will fit my bike?
> 
> Looking at Chris King, Cane Creek... Anything else? Also what model numbers?


The 'headset' and 'bottom bracket' in 5 series Madones are just bearings. Not sure why you'd 'upgrade' an already good headset, but there isn't much you can do there. There are no cups or top cap to change. 

Trek make a ceramic bottom bracket available for Madone frames, it's $120.00 vs $20.00 for the steel one. Since you're spinning at less than 100rpm the vast majority of the time, it's a wasted $100.00 in almost everyone's opinion. 

If your bearings are worn, your best bet is to replace them w/ the standard parts.


----------



## TFR (Oct 22, 2005)

*3rd headset in less than 3 years. Will try something other than stock bearings*



cxwrench said:


> The 'headset' and 'bottom bracket' in 5 series Madones are just bearings. Not sure why you'd 'upgrade' an already good headset, but there isn't much you can do there. There are no cups or top cap to change.
> 
> Trek make a ceramic bottom bracket available for Madone frames, it's $120.00 vs $20.00 for the steel one. Since you're spinning at less than 100rpm the vast majority of the time, it's a wasted $100.00 in almost everyone's opinion.
> 
> If your bearings are worn, your best bet is to replace them w/ the standard parts.


I have a 2012 Madone 6 series, and am on the 3rd set of headset bearings. I'll be trying something besides the stock TRek bearings or Enduro. Both have failed in about a year. Wheels manufacturing sells some, and Cane Creek( bottom bearing is 110.IS52/40. Cane creek part# BAA0143 Bottom Assembly	
Cane Creek TOP bearing 110.IS41.Short.Top Assembly #BAA0146


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

TFR said:


> I have a 2012 Madone 6 series, and am on the 3rd set of headset bearings. I'll be trying something besides the stock TRek bearings or Enduro. Both have failed in about a year. Wheels manufacturing sells some, and Cane Creek( bottom bearing is 110.IS52/40. Cane creek part# BAA0143 Bottom Assembly
> Cane Creek TOP bearing 110.IS41.Short.Top Assembly #BAA0146


How many miles are you getting out of headset bearings? 3 sets is a lot!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TFR said:


> I have a 2012 Madone 6 series, and am on the 3rd set of headset bearings. I'll be trying something besides the stock TRek bearings or Enduro. Both have failed in about a year. Wheels manufacturing sells some, and Cane Creek( bottom bearing is 110.IS52/40. Cane creek part# BAA0143 Bottom Assembly
> Cane Creek TOP bearing 110.IS41.Short.Top Assembly #BAA0146


If you're only getting a year out of your headset bearings you're doing something wrong. No reason they shouldn't last at least a couple of years. OTOH they're just bearings, so they're really cheap and you usually only have to do the lower. It's $29.99, and I see no reason to 'upgrade' headset bearings...makes no sense.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it possible you're tightening your headset to tight and crushing the bearings? Just tighten your top-cap until the headset spacers stop spinning and then tighten your stem bolts. 
I'm in no way trying to insult your intelligence, it's just I've seen it a millions times (I'm a tech).
3 sets a year is waaaaaay to many unless you ride in the rain everyday.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ride in the rain every day and do not do proper maintain. If a bike is setup properly a head set will last a long time.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TREKIN said:


> Is it possible you're tightening your headset to tight and crushing the bearings? Just tighten your top-cap until the headset spacers stop spinning and then tighten your stem bolts.
> I'm in no way trying to insult your intelligence, *it's just I've seen it a millions times (I'm a tech).*
> 3 sets a year is waaaaaay to many unless you ride in the rain everyday.


If this is the case you should explain headset adjustment properly. 

It has nothing do with whether the spacers spin or not. How would you adjust a headset if the bike had no spacers? :idea:
On a bike like a carbon Trek with an integrated headset you adjust until there is no play when rocking the bike back and forth w/ the front brake on, then tighten about 1/8 to 1/4 turn more, while checking for any tightness when the bars are turned.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cxwrench said:


> The 'headset' and 'bottom bracket' in 5 series Madones are just bearings. Not sure why you'd 'upgrade' an already good headset, but there isn't much you can do there. There are no cups or top cap to change.
> .


Could be a 1st Gen Madone (04'-07'), which had conventional press-cup & threaded BB. The integrated stuff came out in 08'.


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

FWIW I flipped a 2011 BMC Race Machine 01 which was almost like-new. I had to replace the headset before selling because the factory installed one had shi* the bed. After researching I found that this was common for this particular bike. I would then assume BMC had installed a crap part. I purchased a different, well made headset for install.


----------

